

Website publishing through Google Drive - JeremyKolb
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2012/11/announcing-google-drive-site-publishing.html

======
kros
Better solutions on Dropbox:

<http://calepin.co/>

<https://github.com/myfreeweb/markbox>

